# iMac 27 pouces - lequel choisir



## eric_pnc (5 Mai 2011)

la question du jour: quelle version choisir?
A priori, je comptais m'orienter vers la version a 2.7Ghz et porter la RAM a 8Go.
Mon utilisation est la suivante: essentiellement de la retouche photo et de l'assemblage de cliches afin de réaliser des visites virtuelles (je peux avoir a gérer de gros fichiers pds/tif).
Pensez-vous que mon approche (moins de vitesse de proc mais plus de RAM) est cohérente?
Pour info, ma config actuelle est un iMac 21 Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.06Ghz avec 4Go de Ram.
D'avance merci pour vos commentaires.

eric


PS: en achetant ces nouveaux modèles, devra-t-on s'acquitter du plein tarif pour Lion ou pourra-t-on bénéficier d'une réduction


----------



## Skippy (5 Mai 2011)

Pour la RAM --> Macway


----------



## jececle59 (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, On vient d'acheter pour les besoins de ma femme (montage multimedia et retouche photo en institutionnel) le 27 pouces core I5 2,7 ghz donc celui que tu veux choisir.

Après 2 jours d'utilisation intensive et on ne la pas laisser refroidir  j'en suis a me demander (sans exagération ) si il est utile de mettre plus de ram tellement c'est fluide. 

DOnc oui je pense que ton choix est judicieux . Ma démarche était la même (budget de 2000  environ ) 
j'ai choisi le premier 27 pouces  et privilégié l'achat d'accessoires (dd externe firewire, clavier filaire  et éventuellement Ram) 

POur finir l'ayant prévu je vais quand même lui adjoindre 4go supplémentaire je dois l'acheter ces jours ci je te ferai un topo dessus.


----------



## ZePoupi (7 Mai 2011)

Yep, 

oui ton approche est logique. Si les retouches photos ne sont que des corrections basiques genre contraste, luminosité, couleurs, etc au coup par coup, même la config la plus basique suffit amplement. Après, ça dépend si tu utilises des filtres véloces et que tu dois traiter 800 photos en un seul traitement.  Si tu fais des panoramiques/360 ça suffira amplement, ensuite tout dépend de la complexité des images à assembler, la taille finale du fichier, etc. 

De mon côté, j'envisage le changement de mon iMac 24" blanc, un core2duo 2.16 Ghz et 2 GB de Ram  qui m'a bien servi jusqu'à présent. Mais pour le traitement de vidéos en HD, c'est la grosse galère! Donc pour moi, ce sera la config maximale et j'ajouterai 4 GB supplémentaires directement.


----------



## eric_pnc (9 Mai 2011)

merci pour vos commentaires; me reste plus qu'à vendre mon 21,5 
Pour info, les montages de pano peuvent générer des fichiers très lourds (de 500mo au 1go lorsque je suis en tif par exemple).


----------



## jececle59 (9 Mai 2011)

ayé, j'ai mis 4go supplémentaire dans le bébé ! ça dépote bien même très bien...  Par contre ça chauffe un peu quand même.
 l'imac a fait de  l'encodage sous compressor hier toute la journée plus besoin de chauffage ....
donc ça peut parraître idiot mais c'est un critère à prendre en compte et sur ce coup là je ne suis pas mécontent de n'avoir pris que le 2,7ghz, car le modèle supérieur ou le i7 doit encore faire élever la température de la machine de plusieurs degrés. 

Reste à savoir si ces machines sont prévues pour ...


----------



## pimousse42 (9 Mai 2011)

Personnellement je pense qu'il n'y a aucun soucis. C'est pour cela qu'au passage du 24 au 27, Apple a mis un dos tout aluminium à la place du plastique noir.


----------



## jececle59 (10 Mai 2011)

je pense aussi mais la question concrète est: ce que l'on confie à un macpro en terme de sollicitation des processeurs sans avoir de problème de chauffe (du à sa conception type tour) peut-on faire la même chose avec un imac sans détériorer prématurément la machine ?

SInon en terme de puissance c'est pas mal du tout


----------



## hotclick (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis créa / Graphiste, pensez vous que cette configuration (I5 2,7 27" + 8go RAM) soit OK pour utiliser Indesign + Photoshop + illustrator... de façon très fluide. Je travaille en général avec 7 ou 8 appli ouvertes (celles cités + word, Skype, mail, 2 navigateurs web...). quelques fichiers photoshop assez volumineux parfois (900Mo)

Pour l'instant j'ai un macpro 2,66 dual core intel xeon (de 2007) avec 4G de RAM. J'ai toujours eu des tours mais vu les bêtes que sont les Imac maintenant j'envisage de m'orienter vers ce choix.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## jececle59 (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour j'ai eu le même raisonnement que toi ça fait une petite semaine maintenant que nous avons l'imac (montage final cut institutionnel HD - montage son protools avec digi003- photoshop ) ... 

Il faut bien avouer que cette machine est exceptionnelle, elle met littéralement un coup à nos bons vieux macpro (j'ai le même que toi, il tourne comme une horloge !).

Au départ j'étais retissant au fait d'avoir un "tout en un"; concept que j'ai du mal a apprivoiser dans le sens où j'aime bien faire évoluer moi-même mes machines (le macpro dispose d'une 5770, plusieurs dd etc...)

Du coup je ne cache pas que je regarderai quand même la prochaine génération de Macpro (il faudrait qu'Apple arrête d'ailleurs de nous prendre que pour des protefeuilles ...). 

En conclusion  en comparaison avec ton macpro (évolutivité en moins certes ) c'est un excellent compromis puissance/prix  et avec 8go de mémoire c'est du bonheur !


----------



## hellsangels (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

petit nouveau, j'irai me presenter plus tard dans la section appropriee 

Même question, apres 14 ans pc limite geek , 6 ans a en vendre, je m'etais jure de ne plus mettre des sommes monstres pour un ordinateur (surtout que je n'ai eu que de la recup :d)

Pour l'instant je tourne avec un pc :rose: E8400@4gb et une biece cg
Je fais essentiellement de la retouche photo sous LR/NX2/CS5 et du multitache classique (backup en fond, mattage serie, comrpession video).

Ayant fait l'acquisition d'une petit camera HD1080, mon pc n'arrive pas a les lire, pas sur que je ferais du montage video pouse mais on ne sait jms...

Alors j'ai le choix entre 3 config 27"

- I3 3.2GHZ  2010 (du fait du EOL)
- I5 2.7GHZ  2011 
- I5 3.1 GHZ 2011

Je change chaque jour d'avis 

Le i3 me suffirait niveau photo mais duree de vie "besoin" limitee?
Le I5 2.7 passe partout mais ne se fait apparemment pas tres distance par le I3
Le I5 3.1 l'ideal meme si j'en ai raf de la cg 1gb (pas de jeux ni 3d) mais bon, niveau prix ca franchit le cap psychologique des 1*00...

Qui des retours sur ces nouveaux Imac?

merci!


----------



## hotclick (12 Mai 2011)

Merci jececle59,

En ce qui me concerne je ne fais pas évoluer mes machines, en général je les garde 4 ans puis fait un bon avec nouvel ordi + nouvel OS (je suis toujours sur 10,4 !). De plus là je vais passer de la C3 à la CS5,5 alors au regard de ce que tu me dis et de ton experience je vais foncé vers le 2,7.


Encore merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## hellsangels (12 Mai 2011)

hellsangels a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> petit nouveau, j'irai me presenter plus tard dans la section appropriee
> 
> ...




je viens de survoler je ne sais combien de benchmark, je deviens 

Deja, out le 3.2 2010

Reste donc le 2.7 et le 3.1... qui sont tres tres proches meme en encodage video...
En general il y a 4% de difference, bref pas grand chose mais 15% de difference au niveau prix...

Maintenant est ce que le 2.7 va plus vite decoter que le 3.1 a la revente?

Apparement autant se faire plaisir sur de la ram supplementaire que de se pignoler pout qqs % ?

J'ai l'air convaincu mais non  Autant sur pc le fait d'avoir tels ou tels drivers ou cm changeait tout au niveau des cpu qu'ici suis completement paume

Premier achat Mac et surtout depenser autant, pas sur que je changerais dans 2-3 ans non plus

Bon, m'en vais jouer a pile ou face...


----------



## Ben62 (12 Mai 2011)

hellsangels a dit:


> je viens de survoler je ne sais combien de benchmark, je deviens
> 
> Deja, out le 3.2 2010
> 
> ...



Vu la différence minime sur le processeur entre le i5 2,7 et le même en 3,1 autant prendre le premier et comme tu dis acheter de la ram en plus avec le surplus (d'ailleurs si tu veux un conseil ne prends pas la ram sur l'apple store car les prix sont vraiment abusés).
Après l'avantage du 3,1 ghz c'est que tu auras une meilleure CG, en as tu besoin ou la 6770 suffit ?


----------



## hellsangels (13 Mai 2011)

Pas ou tres peu de jeux, j ai achete une ps3 il n y a pas si lontemps que cela

J ai oublie de poser une question par contre est ce qu au terme lion ne changera pas la donne entre les deuwx machines.

D un cote j ai peur d avoir achete trop juste et de l autre trop pour ce que je fais...

Desole pour la ponctuation suis sur l ipod impossible de me connecter sur un ordi la ou je suis


----------



## hellsangels (13 Mai 2011)

Arf je viens de voir qu un magasin liquidait led core i7  2.9 2010 a 130 euros de plus que le core i5 3.1 2011 ...


----------



## Ben62 (13 Mai 2011)

hellsangels a dit:


> Arf je viens de voir qu un magasin liquidait led core i7  2.9 2010 a 130 euros de plus que le core i5 3.1 2011 ...



C'est cher, sur le refurb de l'apple store le i7 2,93 ghz de 2010 est vendu à 1499


----------



## hellsangels (14 Mai 2011)

merci de vos avis.

J'ai finalement choisi le 2011 en 3.1gz car avec mon boulot je n'ai que 70 de diference avec le 2.7...

A bientot pour d'autres questions lors du switch


----------



## Ben62 (14 Mai 2011)

hellsangels a dit:


> merci de vos avis.
> 
> J'ai finalement choisi le 2011 en 3.1gz car avec mon boulot je n'ai que 70 de diference avec le 2.7...
> 
> A bientot pour d'autres questions lors du switch



C'est sûr que vu la différence de prix tu as bien fait de prendre le 3,1ghz 
Moi j'ai commandé le 2,7ghz hier


----------



## link93300 (14 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Personnelement j'ai choisi l'iMac de ma signature car je vais jouer un peu mais c'est surtout pour AutoCAD, Solidworks et 3DS Max et photoshop aussi (pour 3DS max).

Si tu fais beaucoup d'infographie avec je te conseille de prendre l'option i7 et de laisser la RAM et la GFX d'origine puis tu ajoute 4 GO (environ 40-50) une fois la bête reçu. 

Pourquoi l'i7 tout simplement pour réduire au maximum les temps de calculs dû à l'application de filtre sur de gros fichier ou de très haute résolution. 

Donc pour résumer je te conseille l'option i7 et si tu as le budget de prendre l'option SSD pour accélérer le chargement de tes importations.


----------



## hellsangels (17 Mai 2011)

link93300 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Personnelement j'ai choisi l'iMac de ma signature car je vais jouer un peu mais c'est surtout pour AutoCAD, Solidworks et 3DS Max et photoshop aussi (pour 3DS max).
> 
> ...



Je ne peux acheter que des configurations standarts (sans options) pour avoir un peu de reduc, douc out tout cela surtout que ca depassait allegrement le budget !

Merci du conseil, j'espere le recevoir bientot


----------



## esales (17 Mai 2011)

Dans mon budget, j'hesite entre 2 config 27' :
- i5 2,7Ghz / 8Go de ram / SSD + 1To
- i7 3,4Ghz / 8Go de ram / 2 To

Je l'utiliserai principalement pour le traitement photo (Capture NX) et un peu de montage video (DD ext FW800).
Pour internet, la bureautique, iTunes etc... les 2 confit sont largement assez puissante.
Je ne suis pas un grand joueur sur Mac. Je joue plus avec les enfants sur les iPod/iPad ou sur la Wii. Mais j'ai quand même quelques jeux (Homeworld 2 et NeverwinterNight).

A priori, je m'oriente plus sur le i5 avec SSD. J'ai gouté au SSD sur mon MBP et j'apprecie.
Je suis quand même preneur de conseils / remarques ...


----------



## sebas_ (19 Mai 2011)

Si tu as goute au SSD, alors... reste au SSD!


----------



## Bravissimo (20 Mai 2011)

eric_pnc a dit:


> la question du jour: *quelle version choisir?*
> A priori, je comptais m'orienter vers la version a 2.7Ghz et porter la RAM a 8Go.
> Mon utilisation est la suivante: essentiellement de la retouche photo et de l'assemblage de cliches afin de réaliser des visites virtuelles (je peux avoir a gérer de gros fichiers pds/tif).
> Pensez-vous que mon approche (moins de vitesse de proc mais plus de RAM) est cohérente?
> ...




Celle pour laquelle tu as le budget non ? 

A quoi bon te proposer une version ultra performante par rapport à tes besoins si tu n'as pas le budget ?

Et si tu l'as et bien prends tout ce que tu peux t'offrir, y aura forcément pas de mauvais choix à prendre une configuration haut de gamme ...


----------



## jojolapinus (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je vous explique brièvement ma situation, je possède actuellement un macbook pro 2010 de 15inch écran matt 2.66ghz i7 avec 4 go de ram. Cependant, malgré la "Puissance" j'ai toujours un peu de peine avec les photos,  et oui dans iphoto sa beug tout le temps. Ralentissement etc  

Je voudrais acquérir d'ici peu un Imac 27inch. Je ne sais malheureusement vraiment pas lequel choisir. Je voulais savoir si le i5 du nouveau imac est plus ou moins puissant que le i7 2.66 d'un macbook pro 2010 ?? et que pensez vous de cette configuration :

Imac 27inch i5 en 2.7
Pour la ram (2+2) + (4+4)
1 to de dd normal 

C'est plus important la ram ou le proco ? Pour le ssd serait-il possible de le brancher en externe comme ssd principal de l'imac avec thunderbolt ??? 

Je fais surtout de la photo ( Je prends des images en 18mp )(Photoshop) , création de site, Et du montage video. (Final cut) Avec un px de call of duty pour décompresser jajaja 

Si quelque un px éclairer ma lanterne, je lui en serait très reconnaissant.
Merci d'avance et bon dimanche.


----------



## Skippy (23 Mai 2011)

oui, l'imac 27 sera plus rapide. 
J'ai 8Go de RAM et Aperture est nettement plus fluide (pas de swap).

Mais iphoto lent avec un i7 à 2,66... bizarre, même avec des photos lourdes.
Ton DD n'est pas plein par hasard ?


----------



## sebas_ (23 Mai 2011)

@ Jojolapinus,

Monte ta RAM a 8Go avant de changer ta bestiole.
tu dois voir un reflex bourre de pixels, ca doit expliquer les ralentissments.
Sinon, passe au SSD, ca devrait aller. Acheter un ecran externe au pire, mais change pas de mac pour ca, tu en as deja un puissant, et risque de retrouver la meme chose, meme en passant au 27"


----------



## jojolapinus (23 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 

Oui effectivement mon disque était full, j'ai fait un petit peu le ménage et il me semble avoir vu une petite amélioration. Cependant, il est vrais que les photos sont très lourdes. Je les prends avec mon canon D7 (18mp) donc sa dépote mais alors c'est lourd c'est lourd !! 

Je ne compte pas me débarrasser de mon macbook pro, je vais le garder pour les déplacements. Le problème est que j'ai beaucoup d'informations très importantes, des souvenirs, et je ne voudrais surtout pas les perdre et encore moins les donner à n'importe qui. C'est aussi pour cela qu'il reste cloué sur mon bureau.  En attendant l'imac.

Je me dis également que si je pouvais gagner un petit peu en puissance, pourquoi pas. Surtout pour les montages avec le nouveau final cut pro.(Juin?) 

Donc si quelque un pourrai me dire si je vais réellement gagner en puissance avec le i5 2.7 avec 12go de ram ou alors si je dois plutôt me pencher vers le i7 ?? Ce serait super sympathique. 

(J'ai déjà un écran externe HP de 25inch mais je suis  la qualité est mauvaise. J'ai eu un des premier imac 27 et j'en était ravi,(le comfort visuel est exceptionnel je trouve ) 

Merci beaucoup à tous 
Bye


----------



## sebas_ (23 Mai 2011)

Si tu as la $$ pour te prendre un 27, va z y.
Par contre, monter ton MBP a 8Go et mettre un SSD dedans peut te faire eviter cet acaht.
Apres, la decision est la tienne. Oui, tu va gagner de la vitesse avec un iMac, surtout avec 12 Go de RAM.
Le i5 sera bien suffisant a mon avis, mais encore une fois, si tu veux vraiment te faire plaisir, prends le i7. Le goulot détrangelement sera de HDD de touts facons, plus que le proc.

PS: j'ai le 60D (capteur = au 7D), je suis avec un Core2duo. Ca rame un peu avec les TIF de 100Mo, mais ca passe


----------



## jojolapinus (24 Mai 2011)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses  =)
Oui effectivement, je pense que je vais vraiment me diriger vers le 27 i5 à 2.7 avec 12 go de ram. (J'ai les sous mais je vx économiser le reste) Car pour mon utilisation je pense que le i5 2.7 devra aller tip-top (Juste un peu soucieux pour le new final cut pro). Cependant pour revenir à la photo, j'ai environ 4000 images a une taille moyenne de 6.5 mo dans ce cas, est-il normal que iphoto a des ralentissements ? 
Merci, =)


----------



## sdo (26 Mai 2011)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 27 avec i5 2.7. 

J'ai commandé de la RAM en 2*4Go sur Macway, j'ai donc 12Go de RAM maintenant. Ce que je peux dire c'est que ca va vite, très vite :rateau: J'ai aussi été agréablement surpris par le disque dur, je ne l'ai pas entendu et semble rapide.

Dans iPhoto j'ai environ 14.000 photos mais en taille moindre que toi, j'ai pas constaté de ralentissement mais j'ai pas encore pu tout tester car j'ai fini la migration hier soir.


----------



## sebas_ (26 Mai 2011)

6.5Mo? tu shootes en JPEG sur ton 7D??
"jajajajaja" -> espanol?

tu ne peux pas booter en SSD sur TB.
un SSD ne servira a rien dans un boitier USB2 ou FW800
Avant tout acaht, achete un HDD externe pour faire une sauvegarde TM (voir un clone en plus) + protege ton MBP par mot de passe

De toutes facons, achete de la RAM pour ton MBP, si tu vois que ca m'avance pas, achete un iMac 27" et met ta RAM dedans


----------



## jojolapinus (28 Mai 2011)

Merci encore pour ton témoignage @sdo et merci à @sebas_ pour tes précieux renseignements.

Oui je shoot en jpeg pk ? Pas bien ? Je ne veux pas perdre de qualité alors je me suis dis que cela devra être la meilleur solution. J'ai faut ? Mais de toute évidence je pense que c'est mon iphoto qui à un problème.(D'origine) Il à toujours été très très lent, même pour l'import de une photo a 3.5mo j'ai l'impression d'attendre une éternité. Je vais quand même prendre l'imac je pense que je suis presque convaincu pour le prendre en i5 2.7 car je ne vx pas donner trop d'argent à apple non plus pour un i5 en 3.1 a peine plus puissant ahahha =) Et j'achète aussi comme @sdo 2x4 de ram en plus (mais pas chez apple) et donc je serai tranquille je pense. 

POurquoi espagnol ?? haha 
Naaaaan il n'est pas possible de brancher le nouveau laci qui va sortir en thunderbolt cette été et de mettre les applications qui demandent de la resource dessus ??

A bientôt merci merci


----------



## sebas_ (28 Mai 2011)

tu aura plus de possibilite de post traitement en RAW, c'est evident (Balance des Blancs, recuperation des hautes lumieres, debruitage..). Il y a pas mal de topics qui en parlent sur divers formus (et ici aussi, je suis sur. Sinon, forum chasseurs d'images, pixelistes...). Par contre, ca prends plus de temps et de resources

iPhoto n'est pas specialement rapide, mais prendre du temps pour de l'import en JPEG, c'est inquietant! Tu as essaye de le reinstaller?

Pour la question de savoir si t'etais español, c'est que "jajajaja", c'est le "hahahaha" local, mais tu as du te planter  (le J et le H sont a cote sur le clavier)

Je m'etais renseigne, pas possible de booter sur du TB  (http://www.tidbits.com/article/11993), du moins pas encore. dommage, c'est l'une des raisons qui m'empeche de prendre un iMac 27" justement (SSD trop chez chez Apple, trop galere a changer avec leur nouveau truc de ventilo)

Slds


----------



## jojolapinus (28 Mai 2011)

Ha okay alors je vais essayer en raw c'est cool =) 
MErci pour le lien très très interessant et instructif xD 
Heu nan nan je ne me suis pas gouré haha c'est px être mes origines espagnol qui reviennent à la surface je crois=) -Je n'ai pas spécialement besoin d'une machine de guerre, alors je vais prendre le i5, 2.7 avec 12 mo de ram. Mais sur quelque point,Les gens d'Apple se foutent vraiment de notre gueule !! 

Merci de m'avoir éclairé !
Et bon weekend a tous !! xD


----------



## Skippy (28 Mai 2011)

PS : les fichiers RAW du 7D font près de 25 Mo...
il n'est pas forcément utile de toujours shooter en RAW.
Pour ma part, j'utilise les 2 formats, cela dépend du type de photo.
et puis pour le format RAW, il faut Aperture ou LightRoom (ou autre derawtiser), sinon, ça sert à rien.


----------



## Gaffophone (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je lis avec intérêt ces derniers échanges car j'envisage aussi de changer mon iMac et je l'utilise essentiellement pour du traitement photo: shoot en RAW uniquement (sous Nikon D7000) et traitement à 90% avec Capture NX et parfois avec Aperture et/ou Lightroom.

Actuellement j'ai un iMac 24 de 2009 2.66 Core 2 Duo avec un chipset graphique intégré.
Autant dire que pour les gros fichiers NEF (ou RAW si vous préférez), ça rame pas mal parfois.

Question budget je n'ai pas de limite précise et c'est surtout le choix de la config qui me bloque car depuis que j'ai cet iMac de 2009, je ne me suis plus du tout intéressé aux évolutions du matériel.
Je suis donc perdu entre le Thunderbolt, le SSD, les i5 et autres i7, etc...
De plus j'ai vu plein de messages évoquant des achats de Ram supplémentaire à des prix très intéressants mais est-ce qu'on peut l'installer facilement ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !


----------



## Giulietta26 (31 Mai 2011)

Changer la RAM soit même sur un iMac est un jeu d'enfant, il y a une petite trappe sur la tranche en dessous de l'écran et deux vis.


----------



## sebas_ (31 Mai 2011)

Il y a des info sur le site apple sur comment changer la RAM, sinon, un tour sur YouTube t'apporteras des info en video.

@ Graffophone: combien de RAM? J'imagine 4Go, non? Essaye deja de monter a 8 avant de changer ton iMac, tu verras, ca lui fera du bien

@ jojolapinus: essaye deja avec DDP (le logiciel Canon). Apparement, il est tres bon (j'ai eu la chance d'avoir Aperture 2 pas trop cher, donc pas teste). Mais effectivement, ca prends de la place et demande de la puissance de traitement. Perso, je shoot tout en RAW (et je n'ai pas une bete de course -cf signature-), mais j'archive 80% de mes photos en JPEG (je ne garde que les meilleures en RAW)


----------



## sdo (31 Mai 2011)

Pour la RAM je confirme, c'est très facile (faut juste faire attention au sens des barrettes). .

L'URL vers le User Guide du nouvel iMac avec dans le chapitre 3 une description de l'upgrade mémoire :
http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/imac_mid2011_ug.pdf


----------



## Gaffophone (31 Mai 2011)

Merci pour les infos mais est-ce faisable sur les iMac de début 2009 ? Il ne semble pas avoir vu l'accès dont vous parlez (je vérifierai ce soir)


----------



## sebas_ (1 Juin 2011)

Gaffophone a dit:


> Merci pour les infos mais est-ce faisable sur les iMac de début 2009 ?


Oui


----------



## alexparis1 (1 Juin 2011)

Je viens de reçevoir mon imac (depuis 2 jours) et il n'a aucun problème d'écran (comparé avec un 30° IPS dell), peut être est-ce par ce que c'est la version I7 ? mais je ne pense pas que la dalle change ...

Ce serait aléatoire ?


----------



## jojolapinus (27 Juillet 2011)

Hello tout le monde, je viens de recevoir mon imac 27 i5 2.7 et j'en suis très très content. Un régal !! Aucun problème. la dalle est superbe, la vitesse est impressionnant comparé a mon macbook pro i7 de 2010. Merci pour vos conseil et si vous voulez quelques photos ou impressions ou encore test faite le moi savoir =) J'ai déjà fait une petit video rien que pour vous qui compare le démarrage de mes deux machines. 

La voici =) 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Johnsonprod?feature=mhee

Merci


----------



## neo_cd (2 Août 2011)

jojolapinus a dit:


> Hello tout le monde, je viens de recevoir mon imac 27 i5 2.7 et j'en suis très très content. Un régal !! Aucun problème. la dalle est superbe, la vitesse est impressionnant comparé a mon macbook pro i7 de 2010. Merci pour vos conseil et si vous voulez quelques photos ou impressions ou encore test faite le moi savoir =) J'ai déjà fait une petit video rien que pour vous qui compare le démarrage de mes deux machines.
> 
> La voici =)
> 
> ...


 
En restant objectif (moi aussi j'ai un iMac 2011 i5 3.1 ghz), le Macbook Pro i7 2010 ne s'en tire pas trop mal... 

Ça se joue à rien du tout !

Félicitation pour ta nouvelle acquisition!


----------



## jojolapinus (3 Août 2011)

neo_cd a dit:


> En restant objectif (moi aussi j'ai un iMac 2011 i5 3.1 ghz), le Macbook Pro i7 2010 ne s'en tire pas trop mal...
> 
> Ça se joue à rien du tout !
> 
> Félicitation pour ta nouvelle acquisition!



Merci 
Oui j'en suis vraiment très très content 
Non c'est claire c'est deux très bonnes machines. Mais c'est agréable d'avoir un écran 27inch quand tu fais pleins de trucks en même temps, par contre pour les jeux et le montage l'imac est nettement au dessus. Je vais faire prochainement une vidéo comparative en HD (Imac vs Macbook Pro) avec Call of duty.


----------



## jojolapinus (5 Août 2011)

Voici m'a petite vidéo en HD de call of duty. C'est vraiment beaucoup mieu que le macbook pro. Malheureusement je n'ai pas pu l'intégrer dans la vidéo car je ne l'avais pas sous la main. 

Bon je suis un noob alors svp pas de commentaire sur mes performances hahah 
Et si vous aimez, svp abonnez vous à ma chaine  j'ai besoin d'un peu de soutien.
Merci 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Johnsonprod?feature=mhee


----------

